# Боль в паху из-за грыж и протрузий в поясничном отделе позвоночника



## powerdenchik (2 Дек 2021)

Возможна ли боль в мошонке (болит только правая сторона) из-за грыж и протрузий в поясничном отделе позвоночника?


----------



## La murr (2 Дек 2021)

@powerdenchik, Денис, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## tankist (2 Дек 2021)

powerdenchik написал(а):


> Возможна ли боль в мошонке (болит только правая сторона) из-за грыж и протрузий в поясничном отделе позвоночника?


Навряд ли. Сначала обратитесь к урологу.


----------



## AIR (2 Дек 2021)

powerdenchik написал(а):


> Возможна ли боль в мошонке (болит только правая сторона) из-за грыж и протрузий в поясничном отделе позвоночника?


Нет.



tankist написал(а):


> Сначала обратитесь к урологу


Не факт.


----------



## tankist (2 Дек 2021)

А к кому, если не к урологу?


----------



## powerdenchik (3 Дек 2021)

Обращался, пол года ходил, да,  находили кисту 8 мм,  но это не такой размер, чтобы причинять такие боли, как мне пояснил доктор.

В последний раз, делая УЗИ, вообще не нашли эту злощастную кисту,  хотя делала врач к.м.н.

С урологией я сдал все анализы, как мне кажется и всё ок. И узи простаты делал. Если кто сталкивался с таким, расскажите, мне остается только думать на спину, т. к. после того, как я перестал делать упражнения на ноги и спину, боль подутихла.

Вот результаты мрт в пояснице.


----------



## AIR (3 Дек 2021)

tankist написал(а):


> А к кому, если не к урологу?


Так как это интересно Вам, а не самому пациенту, то Вам и отвечу.
Такое частенько бывает при длительном нарушении осанки, нагрузка на мышцы поясницы и таза становится асимметричной. Перегружаются мышцы в области тазобедренного сустава спереди,  немного затрагивая и пах, поддавливается веточка проходящего здесь бедренно-полового нерва.
Ну вот такое начало, а далее уже каждый сможет разобраться сам.
Кстати,  это подтверждается и самим пациентом:



powerdenchik написал(а):


> после того, как я перестал делать упражнения на ноги и спину, боль подутихла.


Разумеется и мышцы поясницы желательно посмотреть тоже.


----------



## Simos (3 Дек 2021)

Необходимо исключить: 
1. Невралгию полового нерва, на фоне дисфункции мышц тазового дна.
2. Компрессию L2 корешка


----------



## powerdenchik (3 Дек 2021)

Simos написал(а):


> Необходимо исключить:
> ...


Как это сделать?



AIR написал(а):


> Так как это интересно Вам, а не самому пациенту, то Вам и отвечу.
> Такое частенько бывает при длительном нарушении осанки, нагрузка на мышцы поясницы и таза становится асимметричной. Перегружаются мышцы в области тазобедренного сустава спереди,  немного затрагивая и пах, поддавливается веточка проходящего здесь бедренно-полового нерва.


Как исправить положение?

Возможно ли вылечить данный недуг с помощью ЛФК, физио или массажей?


----------



## Simos (3 Дек 2021)

Оценить уровень невролгических расстройств данных МРТ. 
Консультация невролога с назначением консервативной терапии. Блокада полового нерва.


----------



## tankist (3 Дек 2021)

Simos написал(а):


> Блокада полового нерва


С целью диагностики или лечения?


----------



## AIR (3 Дек 2021)

Есть различные подходы к диагностике и лечению заболеваний.
Есть специалисты,  которые стараются сразу исключить более сложные, тяжёлые варианты течения заболевания.  Возможно поэтому Вы и прошли уже достаточно много исследований,  иногда дорогих, иногда неприятных, иногда и то и другое вместе.
Я склонен в первую очередь смотреть на предмет наиболее часто встречающихся случаев, смотреть и лечить максимально комфортно и физиологично.
По опыту работы с подобными случаями, по жалобам, по течению заболевания,  могу предварительно предположить проблему именно бедренно-полового нерва. Реже бывает его компрессия на поясничном уровне, чаще в районе паховой складки (100% не утверждаю, чисто по моей практике).



powerdenchik написал(а):


> Как исправить положение?


Мои обычные рекомендации: найти специалиста по диагностике и лечению мышечно-тонических нарушений, владеющего мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии. 
Диагноз ставится при обычном (но качественном) мануальном осмотре, и также лечится. Например,  приезжал не так давно пациент с Нижнего Новгорода, вроде раз 5 или 6 занимались (точно не помню), надеюсь что всё нормально.



powerdenchik написал(а):


> Возможно ли вылечить данный недуг с помощью ЛФК, физио или массажей?


Сначала осмотр, потом рекомендации по конкретным упражнениям, методологии их выполнения ( ЛФК это что то общее,  расплывчатое, на мой взгляд)... Физио... да вряд ли.
Массаж .... помять что нибудь... тоже ни то, ни сё.


----------



## powerdenchik (4 Дек 2021)

Благодарю всех за советы, в ближайшее время схожу к неврологу.


----------



## AIR (4 Дек 2021)

powerdenchik написал(а):


> Благодарю всех за советы,


🤝


powerdenchik написал(а):


> в ближайшее время схожу к неврологу.


Не думаю что будет большая польза.


----------



## powerdenchik (5 Дек 2021)

@AIR, к мануальному терапевту?


----------



## AIR (5 Дек 2021)

powerdenchik написал(а):


> к мануальному терапевту?


И да и нет 
К тому мануальному терапевту,  который умеет диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения,  владеет мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.
Ну и конечно же имеет опыт работы с подобными случаями.
Если просто "хрусть-тресть", сделать "восьмёрку",  то проку никакого не будет.


----------



## powerdenchik (5 Дек 2021)

@AIR, благодарю, будем искать.


----------



## powerdenchik (6 Дек 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> И да и нет
> К тому мануальному терапевту,  который умеет диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения,  владеет мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.
> Ну и конечно же имеет опыт работы с подобными случаями.
> Если просто "хрусть-тресть", сделать "восьмёрку",  то проку никакого не будет.


Я еще почитал при симптоматику данного заболевания, почти у всех боли начиная от ануса, заканчивая головкой пс,  ощущение инородного тела внизу живота.  У меня же такого нет, или это сугубо индивидуально?


----------



## AIR (6 Дек 2021)

powerdenchik написал(а):


> Я еще почитал при симптоматику данного заболевания...


Какого именно?  🤔 Есть половой нерв (срамной), а есть бедренно-половой.


----------



## powerdenchik (6 Дек 2021)

@AIR, видимо я при срамной нерв читал.


----------



## AIR (6 Дек 2021)

powerdenchik написал(а):


> ...видимо я при срамной нерв читал


Я так и предположил. Вам я описывал проблему бедренно-полового нерва. Он сам иногда поддавливается в верхне-поясничном отделе (как Вам и писал доктор Simos), но значительно  чаще его половая веточка в области паховой складки (чисто мой практический опыт).


----------



## powerdenchik (6 Дек 2021)

@AIR, ещё раз, спасибо вам!


----------



## KОNSTANTIN (28 Дек 2021)

Тоже есть проблема, тянет как будто сменной канатик от яичка по паховой складе вверх см на 10, то слабее то сильнее а когда сплю не беспокоит совсем мочусь и тд в норме уже сипотомы около 50 дней, лечили ХП но толку нет по УЗИ без обострении, если выясните в чем причина напишите,или что помогло.


----------



## powerdenchik (28 Дек 2021)

KОNSTANTIN написал(а):


> ...если выясните в чем причина напишите,или что помогло.


Помогло более-менее изменение образа жизни, больше двигаюсь, хожу в бассейн, растяжка, тренировки легкие (отжимания, турник, брусья, упражнения с резиной), йога. Вообщем до этого пол года сидел на таблах, сейчас без них, бывает болит, но день в две недели.


----------



## KОNSTANTIN (28 Дек 2021)

@powerdenchik, у меня уже такое было пару лет назад, болело год прошло само, лечил хронический простатит, ходил и по уролога и по хирургам и тд но как помню тянуло около года а затем само отступило потихоньку и вот опять.


----------



## powerdenchik (29 Дек 2021)

@KОNSTANTIN, я тоже все проверял, и простату и узи мошонки и тд. Столько денег потратил, толку то.


----------

